# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  poszerzenie szpary stawu barkowego

## Ukasz

Witam,
pare lat temu miałem zdiagnozowane RZS po zakażeniu yersinią,gorączce bólami wszystkich stawów, ale nie odczuwałem praktycznie żadnych dolegliwości baaardzo długo( nawet 2 lata). Od kilku tygodni borykam się z bólem barków, bardziej prawego-jestem praworęczny. Uniemożliwia to wiele czynności przy pracach w domu itp. Rtg wykazało *niewielkie poszerzenie szpary stawowej, bez zmian ogniskowych*. Czy znajdzie się ktoś kto mi pomoże i wyjaśni z czym to się wiąże? Czy to coś poważnego? czekam w kolejce do lekarza na termin... bo to POlska właśnie...wujek google nie chce mi pomóc :Wink:  dodam że mam 23 lata.  pozdrawiam i dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to samo mam, poszerzenie szpary barkowego, podobno jakies zastrzyki, rehabilitacja, ale obawiam sie, ze bedzie tak zawsze, a o karierze sportowej gdzie potrzebna reka mozemy zapomniec.

idz na usg, bo rtg to nic, ja czekam na usg, dokladniejsze dane czy cos.

----------

